# Guppy



## Amorets (Jun 15, 2017)

My daughter's little guppy isn't doing so well. I'm new to fish keeping and I need some help guys! I've attached a picture. Been consistently losing fish since we got the first tank in December. I thought it was because the tank was too small 5.5 gal so we upgraded to a 20 gal. The guppy did well the first 4 days after the move but now not so much. Won't eat. Attempts to eat blood worms but keeps spitting them in p. Hides on the floor of the tank not moving much. Poor thing is getting thinner and thinner and now it's back is bent.
I had the water levels tested everything is exactly as it should be. I use water conditioner and bacteria starter and acquarium salt. I added extra air just in case. There's a heater on 24C ( turning it up slowly ). Running a fluval 30 and a sponge filter. I've got that special black substrate that is good for live plants. Which there are live plants. Attempted a salt bath. Perked up slightly but doesn't seem to have helped. Any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks ! 

Amorets


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Add equilibrium by seachem . Guppies need harder water than ours . Guppies don't like too warm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TerryCAT (Jun 3, 2017)

I second equilibrium. I lost all of my live bearers of a long time and haven't since I started using this'll product


----------

